# pet store pics (pic heavy)



## jason g. (Jul 6, 2012)

Puffer 




Not sure?? 




Banner fish I think.




Not sure but really cool!! 




Fresh water sting ray! 7" I was told it would only get 18" but I don't know if I believe that or not. (Any INPUT APPRECIATED! I thought about buying it.)








Blue tang ( almost looks fake)












Coral 




Angel fish not sure what kind? 




Not sure very cool.








African sideneck.


----------



## wellington (Jul 6, 2012)

First one porccupine puffer, then panther or polkadot grouper, then fox face,Then type of file fish, stingray, will get larger and they all even tea cup needs at the least 250 gallons, then the fish after the corals not an angel but a pajama cardinal, then a poor color of I thing a sail fin tang. The color is too bad to really tell.
Nice pics.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 6, 2012)

What is it, you like about the ray?


----------



## jason g. (Jul 6, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> What is it, you like about the ray?



They are elegant and graceful ( equally as dangerous ) creatures watching them is so relaxing. Although I could imagine cleaning the tank could be very stressful. Lol


----------



## clare n (Jul 9, 2012)

The 4th one that you are not sure of is a file fish  we have one, my husband has called him Peter in very bad taste....

The one with the m19 is a Bangai cardinal, and he laughs because a have daft names for them all... This one I call the "untidy fish"


----------



## jason g. (Jul 9, 2012)

clare n said:


> The 4th one that you are not sure of is a file fish  we have one, my husband has called him Peter in very bad taste....
> 
> The one with the m19 is a Bangai cardinal, and he laughs because a have daft names for them all... This one I call the "untidy fish"





Thanks Clare that file fish was very very cool. I name my animals unusual names too. I have a cat named Figaro, another cat named shithead, (pronounced shatheed), a dog named Luna Tick, and of course my baby sully Desert Rose. I catch crap from my vet every time I take shithead to the vet.lol Not only that when my son was 10 years old he had to write a report about his favorite animal. I bet you can't guess what animal he chose to write about!! Lol


----------



## clare n (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine are fairly norm names, but I tend to nick name the fish haha.


----------



## morloch (Aug 19, 2012)

Yup that's a sailfin tang ! One of the nicer species if he had more colour! But he's nice and fat!!


----------

